# Free Hammond organ, ottawa



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Hammond L100 organ 6L6 tube amp | Pianos & Keyboards | Ottawa | Kijiji

No idea what this is, but free!


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

I flipped the link to Nonreverb, if it is worthwhile he'll grab it.....


----------



## Rabbit (Oct 9, 2007)

An L-100 for free? Hammond and a Leslie... pure tone bliss ! Heavy as hell though! Thats what friends are for ! Someone please grab it.. i would but already have one !


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

I volunteer to go over and cut it up into manageable sized chunks with my chainsaw .
easier to load it up and deliver to the dump .


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Keith Emerson sure made creative use of his L100.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I remember that knife.  I wouldn’t want buy one of his used organs.


----------

